# Background Check Pending



## Taxi818 (Jan 31, 2017)

Hello All. I have been with uber almost 6 years now and this is a first. 
About 3 weeks ago I got a message from checkr that uber is requesting their annual background check and they will let me know when complete. Ok no issue. as I have not had as so much as a ticket in over 20 years. Anyway, they did notify me that due to covid many court houses are very slow with completing the information requested. Move forward yesterday. I come out and do about 3 hours of work and decide i want to work this week end. I try to go online this morning and it said account needs attention. I am like what. it said call support. 
After I called, they stated that my background check is expired and it call take a few days to still complete. I am like what? that was 3 weeks ago that checkr said that. Note, nothing in my background is wrong. Nothing. clean as a whistle. if that is actually clean. I have nothing to do at this point but to wait until I am back online. My profile still says I am active and will just wait for them to get done. It has made me wonder how reliable uber really is as a company. Any comments or critisism welcomed. Thanks.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Sounds normal. This is why you should drive for Lyft also so you can still make some income while you get waitlisted arbitrarily.


----------



## Taxi818 (Jan 31, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Sounds normal. This is why you should drive for Lyft also so you can still make some income while you get waitlisted arbitrarily.


I actually have a real job and try to do only about 10-15 hours a week. A long time ago I stopped doing full time with them. Just was curious if this has happened to someone else. Thanks for the reply. A friend of mine does drive for Lyft and used to drive for uber. He hates it. and he is full time. That is enough to convince me to stay away.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Yes, they are having issues getting mine done as well. Keep getting the run around and terrible "help" from support,


----------



## Taxi818 (Jan 31, 2017)

Beninmankato said:


> Yes, they are having issues getting mine done as well. Keep getting the run around and terrible "help" from support,


How long have you been waiting ?


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

Mine took a little over 3 months to clear. I was stuck in Lyft Hell.


----------



## UBERNHMVR (Dec 22, 2020)

What state do you live in? Does your state provide free electronic MVRs to anyone?

Join the party. The background check should have happened in seconds. Go to checkr web site and look at the status. I have been trying to get Doordash and Grubhub to figure out that NH does not provide free electronic MVRs. 

Checkr says I must resolve the issue with Doordash or Grubhub. Grubhub and Doordash say I must resolve it with Checkr. Around and around I went over and over for months. 

From Checkr:

Hi Name,

After reviewing your report, it looks like your MVR (Motor Vehicle Report or driving history) is not available to be viewed electronically. This means that we cannot access your driving information, which the party you applied with requires.

The Department of Motor Vehicles in the state where you are currently licensed will be able to explain the issue and how to resolve it, and *contacting the DMV would be the fastest way to have your background check updated.*

You may also go to your local DMV to obtain a copy of your MVR, and send it to the party you applied with.

*Checkr does not verify MVRs that are Not Electronically Available on your report.* We will not be able to process any documents related to your license status or accessibility.

You can send a photo of your MVR document directly to the party you applied with.

Thank you.
Mikayla // Checkr, Inc.

From Doordash:

Hi Name, Thanks for reaching out about Sign up I definitely understand your concern and I've escalated your case to our DoorDash escalations team to take a closer look. Please expect a response in 24 hours. Thanks again, marc! We look forward to resolving this for you. Your reference number for this contact is ########. Best, Vivek DoorDash Support
· V
Name, I sincerely apologies for the delay but rest assure you will be contacted shortly via email by a supervisor.
Vivek P

Never does a human call nor email from the "escalation" team and I also have a perfect MVR


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Taxi818 said:


> It has made me wonder how reliable uber really is as a company. Any comments or critisism welcomed.


You can stop wondering.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Taxi818 said:


> Hello All. I have been with uber almost 6 years now and this is a first.
> About 3 weeks ago I got a message from checkr that uber is requesting their annual background check and they will let me know when complete. Ok no issue. as I have not had as so much as a ticket in over 20 years. Anyway, they did notify me that due to covid many court houses are very slow with completing the information requested. Move forward yesterday. I come out and do about 3 hours of work and decide i want to work this week end. I try to go online this morning and it said account needs attention. I am like what. it said call support.
> After I called, they stated that my background check is expired and it call take a few days to still complete. I am like what? that was 3 weeks ago that checkr said that. Note, nothing in my background is wrong. Nothing. clean as a whistle. if that is actually clean. I have nothing to do at this point but to wait until I am back online. My profile still says I am active and will just wait for them to get done. It has made me wonder how reliable uber really is as a company. Any comments or critisism welcomed. Thanks.


See anything "can" happen



Never before have the words Uber and reliable been used in the same sentence.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Taxi818 said:


> How long have you been waiting ?


I had an Eats only account. They sent me an invite to start using that account for x rides. They said I could still deliver while waiting to get approved for rides. I waited and waited for x approval but could still deliver. I finally called them about a month ago and the so called help basically reset my account and I could not deliver or give rides after. So I resent all info again and it took some time and some repetitive uploads but they accepted all docs. However, my background check was, and is, in limbo. I've called and texted them repeatedly and they say they are working on it and sorry that it's taking longer than usual. Background check has been completed by checkr. They sent me the email a few days ago. Still no movement in my app.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> See anything "can" happen
> 
> 
> 
> Never before have the words Uber and reliable been used in the same sentence.


You can rely on Uber to do three Back ground checks in one month. The first two went through with no problems. All of a sudden I go to login and it says account attention background check is expired or incomplete. So, Uber and reliable can be used in the same sentence, it's the context that is very important.

so Uber can screw up a wet dream with crib notes, a how-to video, an online tutorial, and even good old-fashioned Rohit.









just for clarification, Seroquel does not go good with late-night postings on the internet.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

When Grubhub ran me I noticed Uber had started their background check on me at the same time, so I went into documents and noticed the ! over my background check and clicked it on and then had to click twice to agree to the background and poof it was approved…

The day before I had uploaded my insurance document and it was approved yesterday and Uber still sent me a notification that my document was expiring, so I told them to fix their glitch.

Calling support is pointless because those morons do not know their ass from a hole in the ground and will tell you one thing while doing another thing…

Wish you luck and know Uber is a mess!


----------



## Taxi818 (Jan 31, 2017)

My profile still says active. In documents like you said. It says pending on background. I’m see now they are a mess. Nay not come back after this. As I am working elsewhere. In fact. I was think of stopping altogether as many pac really annoy me sometimes. For $4. Dropped off before this happen Wednesday. Two guys go to bar. As we get there. Other days. No Damon pool table. We need to go somewhere else. Not my problem. I left them there while they decide.


----------



## The super uber (May 23, 2020)

Taxi818 said:


> Hello All. I have been with uber almost 6 years now and this is a first.
> About 3 weeks ago I got a message from checkr that uber is requesting their annual background check and they will let me know when complete. Ok no issue. as I have not had as so much as a ticket in over 20 years. Anyway, they did notify me that due to covid many court houses are very slow with completing the information requested. Move forward yesterday. I come out and do about 3 hours of work and decide i want to work this week end. I try to go online this morning and it said account needs attention. I am like what. it said call support.
> After I called, they stated that my background check is expired and it call take a few days to still complete. I am like what? that was 3 weeks ago that checkr said that. Note, nothing in my background is wrong. Nothing. clean as a whistle. if that is actually clean. I have nothing to do at this point but to wait until I am back online. My profile still says I am active and will just wait for them to get done. It has made me wonder how reliable uber really is as a company. Any comments or critisism welcomed. Thanks.


I have been driving for 5 years. 6 months ago, Uber said that they would be doing a Background Check Immediately and that it would be done in 2+ days. They shut me down for 3 days..lost the weekly quest and 3 days of income. Bottom line...there is no reason to shut down the App to do a background check. Strictly unnecessary Control.


----------



## HPClays (Jun 27, 2016)

For various reasons, I let my documents expire last year. When I submitted the new ones a while ago, I had to go thru the background check. Lyft went through on Checkr in 2 days. Uber hung up on Checkr and was hung up for about 2 weeks, finally, I called Rohit. I just told him that Checkr cleared me. He asked me to send the report, so I downloaded the report that Lyft did, and sent that in. I was active on Uber the next morning.

The Uber report could have cleared. But I think someone just took an "administrative shortcut"
It probably does depend on the market and which lucky stiff if moderating the automated process for Dara.


----------



## RideForFree (Jun 4, 2021)

This sound like issues with your driving records. Same thing happened to me 2 years ago on January 9th, 2019. I tried to go online on Uber, account locked. 1 week later, Lyft locked me as well. None of them would provide more details onto why. Uber keep referring me to Checkr. the only think Checkr will say is check with DMV, without going into much details. Turned out I had gotten a ticked 4 months prior and one of the old ticket that I received while leaving in New York in 2014 was not resolved as well. So all the sudden I became a persona NOT GRATTA. I had excellent rating with more than 15,000 trips on Uber and 2,000 trips on Lyft. So I was a veteran Driver. Yet, they blocked me without warning. I was blocked for more than 1 year on Lyft and even longer on Uber. So start looking for another GIG because you do not control of the outcome. Remember with UBER and LYFT, you cannot get more than 3 tickets or 3 entries in your record in 3 years. It is sad how they can just deactivate Drivers without warning. I think they should give at least 1 month to Drivers to resolve these type of complex issues, then deactivate if issue is not resolved. At least the Driver have time to think about other options to make money.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I've been driving over 6 years and I have never been deactivated while a background was ran up until the end of last year. I was offline for two weeks. I authorized the background one day. The next day I get an email from checker stating it was completed. Give it a few days and still wasn't able to go online. Come to find out only the MVR part of the background had been completed but they were still waiting for the criminal. Here the MVR is done electronically so it's quick and easy but the Criminal part is not electronic so it takes a little bit longer. Here we also had a Rideshare bill pass when Rideshare first came to the state. So every driver has to have a background on file that has been completed within the last 365 days. In my case, they decided to wait until the last day to run it. Day 365. I felt Lucky in comparison to many other drivers who waited 2 or 3 months. I was frustrated as hell at the time but upon talking to other drivers who went through this after me, they waited much much longer. I know here they are required to run one every 365 days as well as they are ordered to review them. So a human actually has to look over them. So we have a couple of key factors come into play that most States don't have. Now why they didn't run them ahead of time like they have previously? I'm guessing they will blame it on covid


----------



## RideForFree (Jun 4, 2021)

All the issues with background check started when Uber signed a contract with Checkr. Employee Background Check for Companies | Checkr Prior to Checkr, Uber used another outsouced background check company that was not integrated with Uber system. But Checkr is directly integrated with Uber Driver's data. So anytime something change in your driving records or any other records that Checkr uses, they automatically update your Uber Driver data which automatically FLAG your account. Most of these flags and account blocking or cancellation are all automated. That is why when you contact Uber Support or Checkr, they give you these prepared canned messages. These support agents, for the most parts have no clue onto why your account is actually being blocked. My advise, anytime your account is deactivated for background check, DO NOT EVEN CONTACT UBER OR CHECKR, you will just be frustrated; just check with the DMV or the courts to see what changes in any of your records. If you used to live in other states, check your driving records for all those states.


----------



## BakoBrint (May 2, 2021)

Taxi818 said:


> Hello All. I have been with uber almost 6 years now and this is a first.
> About 3 weeks ago I got a message from checkr that uber is requesting their annual background check and they will let me know when complete. Ok no issue. as I have not had as so much as a ticket in over 20 years. Anyway, they did notify me that due to covid many court houses are very slow with completing the information requested. Move forward yesterday. I come out and do about 3 hours of work and decide i want to work this week end. I try to go online this morning and it said account needs attention. I am like what. it said call support.
> After I called, they stated that my background check is expired and it call take a few days to still complete. I am like what? that was 3 weeks ago that checkr said that. Note, nothing in my background is wrong. Nothing. clean as a whistle. if that is actually clean. I have nothing to do at this point but to wait until I am back online. My profile still says I am active and will just wait for them to get done. It has made me wonder how reliable uber really is as a company. Any comments or critisism welcomed. Thanks.


Same thing happened to me and it took six weeks to clear up. What it boils down to is a bunch of effing idiots that work at Uber. The big hold up on mine was I needed to give consent on the app which I did immediately but for some reason it did not take and then did not offer for me to give my consent again for about six weeks. That’s when I started driving for Lyft. Eventually the request for my consent popped up in the app again, I gave it and it went through the second time.


----------



## YelpMan (Feb 12, 2015)

I had last driven for Lyft in February 2020 and trying to be back on the road this Friday. I took the time to get the safety inspection done on Monday (which Lyft approved quickly) so that I can be driving on Friday morning (with DF) as I have work travel to the far southern part of the Eastern shore of Maryland on Friday. Now, it's saying that I'm pending a background check, and it might be weeks. I'm going to be pissed if I can't do that on Friday. I wrote to Lyft although I don't think it'll help. Does Lyft have a phone number I can call to try to talk to someone?


----------



## HPRohit (Apr 9, 2018)

YelpMan said:


> I had last driven for Lyft in February 2020 and trying to be back on the road this Friday. I took the time to get the safety inspection done on Monday (which Lyft approved quickly) so that I can be driving on Friday morning (with DF) as I have work travel to the far southern part of the Eastern shore of Maryland on Friday. Now, it's saying that I'm pending a background check, and it might be weeks. I'm going to be pissed if I can't do that on Friday. I wrote to Lyft although I don't think it'll help. Does Lyft have a phone number I can call to try to talk to someone?


How do you feel about shuffling?


----------



## YelpMan (Feb 12, 2015)

HPRohit said:


> How do you feel about shuffling?


I'm really doing for the mileage. I don't care about getting many rides.


----------



## N100182 (Jun 29, 2021)

HPClays said:


> For various reasons, I let my documents expire last year. When I submitted the new ones a while ago, I had to go thru the background check. Lyft went through on Checkr in 2 days. Uber hung up on Checkr and was hung up for about 2 weeks, finally, I called Rohit. I just told him that Checkr cleared me. He asked me to send the report, so I downloaded the report that Lyft did, and sent that in. I was active on Uber the next morning.
> 
> The Uber report could have cleared. But I think someone just took an "administrative shortcut"
> It probably does depend on the market and which lucky stiff if moderating the automated process for Dara.


Hello,

Who is Rohit and how do I get ahold of him?? My background check is being held up by the courts processing...


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

N100182 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Who is Rohit and how do I get ahold of him?? My background check is being held up by the courts processing...


There should be a call for help option in the app.

If you don't hear chickens in the background hang up and call again.


----------



## Bojingles (Sep 18, 2015)

Took 14 days to finish my background check. Account was placed on hold. I never had that happen on previous background checks. Uber pays staff big money for incompetence and continuous stupidity


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Taxi818 said:


> Hello All. I have been with uber almost 6 years now and this is a first.
> About 3 weeks ago I got a message from checkr that uber is requesting their annual background check and they will let me know when complete. Ok no issue. as I have not had as so much as a ticket in over 20 years. Anyway, they did notify me that due to covid many court houses are very slow with completing the information requested. Move forward yesterday. I come out and do about 3 hours of work and decide i want to work this week end. I try to go online this morning and it said account needs attention. I am like what. it said call support.
> After I called, they stated that my background check is expired and it call take a few days to still complete. I am like what? that was 3 weeks ago that checkr said that. Note, nothing in my background is wrong. Nothing. clean as a whistle. if that is actually clean. I have nothing to do at this point but to wait until I am back online. My profile still says I am active and will just wait for them to get done. It has made me wonder how reliable uber really is as a company. Any comments or critisism welcomed. Thanks.


And this is the same FUber which is belly-aching and shedding crocodile tears to the media about their so-called "driver shortage"....it would be akin to a private school complaining about enrollment, while keeping applications "pending"...


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

#1husler said:


> And this is the same FUber which is belly-aching and shedding crocodile tears to the media about their so-called "driver shortage"....it would be akin to a private school complaining about enrollment, while keeping applications "pending"...


It's a technology company....


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

#1husler said:


> And this is the same FUber which is belly-aching and shedding crocodile tears to the media about their so-called "driver shortage"....it would be akin to a private school complaining about enrollment, while keeping applications "pending"...


Yup.


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

Bojingles said:


> Took 14 days to finish my background check. Account was placed on hold. I never had that happen on previous background checks. Uber pays staff big money for incompetence and continuous stupidity


I am in the same boat as you were. It has been 2 weeks since starting the update to my background check. Checkr indicates it will be completed by 07/26. Account on hold since 07/20.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

N100182 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Who is Rohit and how do I get ahold of him?? My background check is being held up by the courts processing...


Rohit lives in Manilla...you get a hold of him via the help "call support" option...work through the AI phone tree, until it connects you with Rohit...he will ask you "how your doing", and then be super empathetic and assure you "not to worry because you have called the right person, and everything will be now be ok"...but he start to work his magic by asking you if he can "put you on a brief 2 minute hold" while he looks into it [read and rehearses his script], after which he will offer you "good news" that that he has escalated your case (his so called resolution) and you will next receive an email (not outlining the steps forward, but inviting you the rate Rohit's stellar service). 

That's Rohit!


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Flier5425 said:


> I am in the same boat as you were. It has been 2 weeks since starting the update to my background check. Checkr indicates it will be completed by 07/26. Account on hold since 07/20.


At least FUber has requested yours from Checkr....my background check has been "pending" for 2 months now...Uber hasn't initiated mine, can't seem to figure out why...an example of how and why FUber is so FUbered....


----------



## Feghali (Aug 2, 2021)

Taxi818 said:


> Hello All. I have been with uber almost 6 years now and this is a first.
> About 3 weeks ago I got a message from checkr that uber is requesting their annual background check and they will let me know when complete. Ok no issue. as I have not had as so much as a ticket in over 20 years. Anyway, they did notify me that due to covid many court houses are very slow with completing the information requested. Move forward yesterday. I come out and do about 3 hours of work and decide i want to work this week end. I try to go online this morning and it said account needs attention. I am like what. it said call support.
> After I called, they stated that my background check is expired and it call take a few days to still complete. I am like what? that was 3 weeks ago that checkr said that. Note, nothing in my background is wrong. Nothing. clean as a whistle. if that is actually clean. I have nothing to do at this point but to wait until I am back online. My profile still says I am active and will just wait for them to get done. It has made me wonder how reliable uber really is as a company. Any comments or critisism welcomed. Thanks.


I have been driving with uber for 7 1/2 years I have done 7560 rides. I have the same problem as you. started 3 1/2 month ago I have a clean background and uber keep telling me that they are waiting for the background check to clear. I'm still waiting but I'm about to lose my car, I can't pay the payment of $850 a month plus my commercial insurance of $700 a month anymore without working. I'm about to lose everything I worked for. the pandemic covid 19 did not take me down completely, I think Uber is going to do it and put me out of business completely.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Feghali said:


> I have been driving with uber for 7 1/2 years I have done 7560 rides. I have the same problem as you. started 3 1/2 month ago I have a clean background and uber keep telling me that they are waiting for the background check to clear. I'm still waiting but I'm about to lose my car, I can't pay the payment of $850 a month plus my commercial insurance of $700 a month anymore without working. I'm about to lose everything I worked for. the pandemic covid 19 did not take me down completely, I think Uber is going to do it and put me out of business completely.


By the 2nd month of FUber's apparent inability to simply request my background check from Checkr...I took my story to social media (Twitter, FB), FUber immediately reacted, agreed to escalate my case...after a couple days I called Rohit, who pledged to escalate my escalation to their "team of experts"...these geniuses huddled and figured out how submit my background to Checkr, who approved it same day, done. Only now I'm too cheesed off to even want to drive Fuber!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Yup , Same story here .

They put stop on my account two days ago for background check . 

I've been driving for 5years 7days a week . Over 15000 rides under my belt. 
and Today is Aug 23 2021... 


And I know they are trying to make me hanging for month to forever .
Basically, I'm deactivated but not officially ...😒 

Just keep me hanging to not to be able to drive . 

That's their real objective. 



I believe by doing this they try to control market . 

They says they need drivers but not at Los Angeles CA area . It's saturated with drivers . In order to make riders to believe there are less drivers available and raise riders fares they were matching up bit farther drivers as it should . Plus, Prop 22 was over turned at lower court they are gearing up and keep their favorite drivers and kicking out undesirable drivers in this area . 

Since Uber won't let me drive any more I have more time to post about Uber with other people I'm posting this .And it's gonna get LOUDER AND LOUDER .🤬 WATCH. 

It's better to drive for Taxi cab at this moment. Less Hussles, and waaay more money than Uber and Lyft together . It's flexible ASF tbh. 



#@Uber_Support


----------



## MarlboroMan (Jun 7, 2017)

#1husler said:


> At least FUber has requested yours from Checkr....my background check has been "pending" for 2 months now...Uber hasn't initiated mine, can't seem to figure out why...an example of how and why FUber is so FUbered....


Are you reinstated now?


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

I’m living on the edge!


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

MarlboroMan said:


> Are you reinstated now?


Yes


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

I've been sidelined a month now and counting. Hoping for class action lawsuit. This seems to be a huge recurring issue that they've been made aware of long ago










Account needs attention


Any idea how long will it take to BG check done?




www.uberpeople.net













Why It's Taking So Long to Process Uber and Lyft Background Checks


Ever since the beginning of the coronavirus pandemic, we’ve been hearing from drivers about background checks. Specifically, background checks that are taking too long to be processed – or not...




therideshareguy.com













Search results for query: Background







www.uberpeople.net


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Mine took 4 months and 18 days. I may hold the uberpeople.net record.


----------



## MarlboroMan (Jun 7, 2017)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Mine took 4 months and 18 days. I may hold the uberpeople.net record.


Holy fook, that's crazy.
If there's a class action lawsuit regarding this issue, I wish you big money.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Mine took 4 months and 18 days. I may hold the uberpeople.net record.


Was uber’s “team of experts” working on your case?


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

#1husler said:


> Was uber’s “team of experts” working on your case?


Night and day they worked on it. When all the rest of the world was hiding from the virus the intrepid Uber specialists toiled diligently 24/7 getting me back on the road.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Naw , Y'all's BG check is already done but UBER is the one holding it . In this way, they lies to Riders there is driver shortages so they can hack up the price. Creating holografic illusions that matching up bit far drivers and riders to give that impressions . And at same time , reserving it's driver hanging on a this BG checks they are keeping it's market price as you can see there is no significant Surges anywhere .


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Naw , Y'all's BG check is already done but UBER is the one holding it . In this way, they lies to Riders there is driver shortages so they can hack up the price. Creating holografic illusions that matching up bit far drivers and riders to give that impressions . And at same time , reserving it's driver hanging on a this BG checks they are keeping it's market price as you can see there is no significant Surges anywhere .


In my case…Uber took 2 months to submit my BG request to checkr….only relenting when i outed them on Twitter,then cleared me thru in 12 hrs


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

#1husler said:


> In my case…Uber took 2 months to submit my BG request to checkr….only relenting when i outed them on Twitter,then cleared me thru in 12 hrs


 They don't care about Twitter comments no longer. They just gonna replies you that in app support responded you already one of those rat in a spinning wheel responses . It's better off spread words of this mistreatments and mismanagement of Uber all over every Social network or forums that they have no controls of. 
Because remember , YouTube , Twitter, Facebook , Google's are all interconnected with eachothers with in tech companies. Think .


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

I’m still waiting it has now been 2 weeks but it says they started on the 20th.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Well as far as I know they seems wants to get rid of Overweight, minorities , not good looking = ugly, Non Jewish , non Koreans , non Russian, too old , non citizens ( even they are in sanctuary states and cities ) too experienced , who are pain in a butt drivers on support etc on indefinite time frame BG check... basically, it's un official deactivations to keep them confined to keep them shut a hell up . Basically keeping them hang high dead . Just another un-American like prejudice company with full on favoritisms . That's what's they do .


----------



## The_Quite_Lion (May 27, 2021)

#1husler said:


> In my case…Uber took 2 months to submit my BG request to checkr….only relenting when i outed them on Twitter,then cleared me thru in 12 hrs


How were you able to verify that Uber did not send the request to CheckR?

I have called Uber several times, and they have informed me that they have received the CORI report from the state (Massachusetts) which was clear, but they are still waiting for the report from Checkr. I have called my insurance agent, and he has stated that my driving record is clean and I have nothing on my driving record for the last five years. 

Unfortunately, they is really no way to contact Checkr. I have emailed them through their website, but no response.
I have reports from Checkr and they were able to do a background check on me for Zillow (in August) which took two hours and Grubhub (in March 2021) which took one day.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

The_Quite_Lion said:


> How were you able to verify that Uber did not send the request to CheckR?
> 
> I have called Uber several times, and they have informed me that they have received the CORI report from the state (Massachusetts) which was clear, but they are still waiting for the report from Checkr. I have called my insurance agent, and he has stated that my driving record is clean and I have nothing on my driving record for the last five years.
> 
> ...


Great story, bro . 😂
Noone at Uber phone support treat you that way. When you are on BG check it's simply cut you off line with Automated voice messages . 

Btw, I've contacted with Checkr not a Uber . And that's what's the answer was. 

Maybe you should look into what's reality and what's lies that Uber PR wants to project over the publics. 
Have a wonderful day, bozo .😂🤣


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

The_Quite_Lion said:


> How were you able to verify that Uber did not send the request to CheckR?
> 
> I have called Uber several times, and they have informed me that they have received the CORI report from the state (Massachusetts) which was clear, but they are still waiting for the report from Checkr. I have called my insurance agent, and he has stated that my driving record is clean and I have nothing on my driving record for the last five years.
> 
> ...


You can check your status with the link below. It will show when the request from Uber was sent in.






Candidate Portal







candidate.checkr.com


----------



## The_Quite_Lion (May 27, 2021)

Flier5425 said:


> You can check your status with the link below. It will show when the request from Uber was sent in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello Flier,

Thank you for your reply. I went to the CheckR website, and it does not show a background check for Uber.
It only shows three completed background checks and nothing else.
1.) Zillow
2.) Lyft
3.) Grubhub

I have attached the screen shot below.
Does this mean that Uber has not sent the request to Checkr?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Yo !? I tell you what. 
This is the real secret. Real truth....

It doesn't matter your BG is clean or not. 

It's UBER who decides who is back in or what not. 

If they just doesn't like you they simply will deny your comeback. 


If you have a tiny speck of an mole on your face and one of arrogant & so entitled A-hole feeling bad day and thinks your mole on your face isn't fit for Uber then you are Out. 
Besides , if they ve been decided to kick you out but by BG check they already made up so many false claims which caused by the hired individual third party fake riders to back up their stance. 

Satisfied ? That's the reality. That's the this Communists / Socialistic dictatorship management of UBER.
WAKE UP.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

The_Quite_Lion said:


> Hello Flier,
> 
> Thank you for your reply. I went to the CheckR website, and it does not show a background check for Uber.
> It only shows three completed background checks and nothing else.
> ...


Yes it appears that it has not been submitted to checkr. Did you authorize it?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Obviously , He already did authorized it or UBER doesn't even wants to admit thier careless mistakes with the system errors then always tries to blame as driver's fault. 
How convenient , too Silly too dumb.


----------



## The_Quite_Lion (May 27, 2021)

Daisey77 said:


> Yes it appears that it has not been submitted to checkr. Did you authorize it?


Hello Daisey,

I did authorize the background check and asked Uber to confirm that the background check was authorized, which Uber confirmed.

I sent Checkr an email through the website and I asked them if they received a background check request from Uber. I was actually surprised to receive an email from Checkr confirming that they did receive a request from Uber, and they expect to complete the report by the end of day today. They also stated most of the report is almost completed, but they are still waiting for information from a couple of jurisdictions (counties).

Checkr was able to complete the background check for Lyft in one day (even though I no longer drive for Lyft) and Zillow which also includes a civil search in two hours, but the report for Uber is going on two weeks now. On Friday, it will be three weeks. What I don't understand is why the Uber background check is taking so much longer, especially when the check for Lyft, Grubhub and Zillow were completed in one day and the background check for all three companies pull the same information.

I recently lost my regular 9 to 6 job a few weeks ago, so unfortunately, Uber became my only source of income. On the same day that I lost my regular job, I got locked out of Uber because of the expired background check. Worst possible timing. Bills are due on the first, so I am getting stressed because I don't have enough money for the rent which again is due on in three days. I had planned on sitting for the CPA exam in late October and CFA exam in November, so I had planned on looking for another job in a few months, but didn't plan on looking for another job right now.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> They don't care about Twitter comments no longer. They just gonna replies you that in app support responded you already one of those rat in a spinning wheel responses


100% truth



[email protected] said:


> non Koreans


@K boy damn you slipped thru the cracks


----------



## Rev eng (Oct 4, 2021)

NewLyftDriver said:


> 100% truth
> 
> 
> @K boy damn you slipped thru the cracks


LoL Im not that lucky and got no special treatment by those R'tarded management team . 
But I'm very Lucky. I make more money now doing what I'm good at now than doing UBER 
Thanks FUBER ! LMAO 😭🤣✌


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

So why do guys like you keep coming back to rideshare forums and keep re-registering after getting banned repeatedly?


----------



## Rev eng (Oct 4, 2021)

NewLyftDriver said:


> So why do guys like you keep coming back to rideshare forums and keep re-registering after getting banned repeatedly?


 Well, UBER has agreeded to not to go against our constitution called " Freedom of Speech" I guess. Otherwise , They revealing themselves that they are truly Socialist /Communistic dictatorship entities. Are you also one of them? If so it's nice for you to live over those countries. But not U.S. and U.S. allied countries. LMAO 😂👍👏


----------

